# Bloomington, IL: 3 Yo Cheyenne in Pound



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

From an email.......

I thought I would send this gal to you to see if you knew of anyone that is looking for a GS female. She was tested yesterday with a male and a female dog and she did a playful nip at the male but she is not dog aggressive at all.

She got up on a dog house in the outdoor kennels and went over the fence to play with another female at the pound yesterday that we did not know about so they put them together when outside to play today. 

I would say she is not dog aggressive. Let me know if you know of anyone that is looking for this breed of dog, Thanks Cherie 

this female is very thin and the vet is coming in to look at her Wednesday. She can’t go until the 18th if you have room. I believe that she is a pure bred GS. They couldn’t afford to feed her and she is at the pound with her buddy who is a rot mix male. Neither of them are dog aggressive and are sweet hearts. I thought you might be interested in the female that is names Cheyenne. Thanks Cherie

PLEASE CONTACT CHERIE at [email protected] IF YOU HAVE ROOM!!!!!! VETTING & TRANSPORT AVAILABLE!!!!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I e-mailed them for more info on her earlier tonight. Will let you know.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Thin but real sharp looking girl.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

She is a beautiful girl and would make a wonderful addition to someone's family, love her name too.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow - I would scoop her up in a second! I look forward to seeing what other info they can tell us.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, a little cutie. She is kind of built like Hannah, and looks a bit like Hannah when I got her, a little bag of bones. She will be stunning once she get a few pounds on her. With that round little tummy, she is not expecting, is she??


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my she is so skinny...... poor girl!!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey Richard, now about you scoop her up and take her off the lovely land of Alaska???? She looks and sounds like a wonderful girl and I'm sure you could put weight on her in no time


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

She is great with other dogs, don't know about cats, not a good way to test.
She was given up by an elderly person that could not keep her and her buddy
a young rottie lab mix male that they played together. I tested her with two
other dogs. She would get a DHPP and Bordetella before she went on
transport. I transport every Saturday to Joliet at the lower rock forest
preserve off of I 80.

She went over the outside kennel at the pound via the dog house so they put
her with the other dog (a female mix) in the one outdoor kennel while their
were being cleaned to play so I would say she is resourceful and would need
a good fenced in yard... LOL

She tested fine with a male but when she was playing nipped at him and
nipped him on the nose. I think she sometimes plays to hard bit in no way
was she aggressive... Scared the little guy though. Thanks Cherie


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I really would love to take her. I will see what I can figure out transport wise.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomHey Richard, now about you scoop her up and take her off the lovely land of Alaska???? She looks and sounds like a wonderful girl and I'm sure you could put weight on her in no time


Don't be tempting me now. I have been thinking about going after another GSD.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

she is beautiful


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I just love her face. Its funny how you can peruse over dozens of dogs, and suddenly a face will just suddenly pop out at you. It was that way with Hannah. Whoever gets her will be a lucky person.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: flyinghaydenI just love her face. Its funny how you can peruse over dozens of dogs, and suddenly a face will just suddenly pop out at you. It was that way with Hannah. Whoever gets her will be a lucky person.


Maybe that lucky person's name is Richard?????







She would be equally lucky...

She's a beauty -- and those eyes!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I just emailed the person to get some more info. My main concern is whether she is spayed. The rest I could deal with.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Quote:My main concern is whether she is spayed.


That should be pretty easy to take care of if she isn't! I will anxiously look for updates. Can't imagine a better home for a pup!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

A rescue has stepped up for her.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I am sure the shelter would help with her spay.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

I am close to Bloomington, let me know if I can help


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MyoungA rescue has stepped up for her.



Thats good. At least she is out of danger now. Now onto a new home, and some lucky person.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Glad someone has committed to her. I wanted to but wasn't having any luck with transport.


----------

